# Purple puffs (don't know the real name)



## Gumby (Oct 26, 2016)

Seeing PiP's post with all the pretty wild flowers reminded me of this little beauty I came across along the edge of my woods. It looks similar to one that she posted, though it is obviously a different flower.


----------



## Carly Berg (Oct 26, 2016)

Very pretty. If you hit google images and key in your state or geographical region and "purple wildflowers" maybe you'll be able to match them with their name (if you wanted to know the name).


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks! I will do that.


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2016)

cool


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 27, 2016)

So poofy. Nice!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 30, 2016)

Just beautiful! They actually look like watercolors. I know little about photography so am wondering if you set the lens a certain way? LOL Such technical parlance!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 30, 2016)

Lol! Not at all, Laurie! I don't have a good camera or the tech knowledge to go with it.  I took these with my phone while walking in my woods.


----------

